# Firewire support



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Can you run fire wire zip tied to your EMT or MC runs? I'm going to say no but want to know for sure that it's prohibited.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Can you run fire wire zip tied to your EMT or MC runs? I'm going to say no but want to know for sure that it's prohibited.


Depending on your type of fire alarm I'll go with a no on this!
*Article 760.143*


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

only an apprentice, but wouldnt firewire fall under the same category as cat5, or even video cables?

I was thinking computer fire wire, not fire alarm... my bad


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I had an apprentice ask me about this last week and I wasn't sure. Not in charge of the job but wanted to find out.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

are you talking about wire for a fire alarm, or firewire for a pc?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> are you talking about wire for a fire alarm, or firewire for a pc?


Fire alarm wire, notification circuit. Seems like it should have it's own support. How about running it with other low volt wire in bridle rings?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

no you can only zip tie to a permanent building structure. Such as red iron or ceiling grid wires. It is against code to zip tie to any MC or EMT and have to be at least 12in. away from any runs of 120 or higher


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Fire alarm wire, notification circuit. Seems like it should have it's own support. How about running it with other low volt wire in bridle rings?


you can run it in rings also but in texas for your fire pulls the fire wire has to be by itself you cannot run fire wire in the same rings as other low voltage wires. Remember you can install a system under NFPA 72 and be with in code but the AHJ ( Authority having jurisdiction) aka the Fire Marshal can always make the code harder. For example in the NFPA 72 and Texas Insurance Code; Chapter 6002 (formerly Article 5.43-2); Fire Detection and Alarm Device Installation & 28 TAC §§ 34.600 the Fire Alarm Rules Texas Department of Insurance; State Fire Marshal’s Office; you must have a pull station at a maximum of 5 ft from any path of egress. However where I am from the AHJ makes it a max of 3 ft


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on it. I don't do much of it but want to know how to do it when I'm in charge of running it one of these days.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on it. I don't do much of it but want to know how to do it when I'm in charge of running it one of these days.


No problem, but remember you will need to check NFPA 72 and compare it to your states fire codes and from their check your cities fire codes by talking to your AHJ. Your local AHJ might approve something in your city that might not be acceptable in another city. Remember the AHJ can enforce the code stricter than what the NFPA 72 requires, but it still has to be within the guidelines of the NFPA 72 as well.


----------

